# What time do overseas markets (stock exchanges) open?



## Aussiest (29 December 2009)

Hi there,

I'd like to know what time (AEST) the following stock exchanges open and close if anybody could help me:

1. Hong Kong (HSI)

2. Germany (Dax)

3. Japan

4. London (FTSE) - i know this opens around 12am our time, but not sure of exact time.

I've tried googling, but to no avail. I rang IG Markets and they've got "dealing" times on their website, but not "exchange" times.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cutz (29 December 2009)

Hi Aussiest,

The DAX opens 07:50 am euro time which is 05:50 pm our time (action seems to start at 06:00pm our time).

Closes at 22:00 euro time, haven't stayed up myself to catch the close so you may have to do some math.

BTW, the DAX is traded on the Eurex so have a poke around there.


----------



## Timmy (29 December 2009)

Hang Seng Index Futures:

Pre-Market Opening Period: 9:15 am - 9:45 am & 2:00 pm - 2:30 pm

Trading Hours: 9:45 am - 12:30 pm & 2:30 pm - 4:15 pm 


More details at: http://www.hkex.com.hk/tradinfo/futurescontract/fut.htm


----------



## Timmy (29 December 2009)

Aus - above is the futures but I see you want the actual HK stock exchange hours.

TRADING HOURS

Trading is conducted on Monday to Friday (excluding public holidays) at the following times:
Auction Session 	
     Pre-opening Session
	9:30 a.m. to 10:00 a.m.

Continuous Trading Session 	
     Morning Session 	10:00 a.m. to 12:30 p.m.
     Extended Morning Session 12:30 p.m. to 2:30 p.m.
     Afternoon Session 	2:30 p.m. to 4:00 p.m.

More details at:
http://www.hkex.com.hk/tradinfo/tradcal/tradcal_1.htm


----------



## Beej (29 December 2009)

Don't forget the o/s exchange hours change in local time if/when your local time shifts due to daylight savings etc.

Cheers,

Beej


----------



## Timmy (29 December 2009)

Tokyo Stock Exchange:

Standard trading hours for most products listed on TSE are: 09:00 - 11:00 and 12:30 - 15:00.

More details at:
http://www.tse.or.jp/english/faq/list/general/g_e.html


----------



## Broadway (29 December 2009)

Aussiest said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd like to know what time (AEST) the following stock exchanges open and close if anybody could help me:
> 
> ...





Sydney times - for these futures, dont know about the stock exchanges sry.

HSI - 1245pm to 330pm then 530pm to 715pm.
Dax - 6pm to 8am most volume slows at 330am.
Nikkei - 11am to 1pm then 230pm to 5pm.
Z ftse - 7pm to 8am volume slows at 330am.

These times change as different zones go through daylight saving changes in march oct etc.


----------



## Aussiest (30 December 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 March 2015)

The American Exchanges start time AEST as of Sunday at 11.30 pm.


----------

